# CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P looking for employment in Hialeah/Miami Florida



## mart1272

I am planing to relocate to Miami Florida in the very near future and need to find employment in the medical coding filed. I have been employed as a coder by a three facility acute care hospital system for approximately six years


----------



## YLG74

HELLO!
Try Humana.... the MRA department is always looking for coders.Do you have any experience with Risk adjustment? that is the key 
Good Luck!


----------



## vikas.maheshwari

12315


----------

